# I'm an Attorney (and former Uber/Lyft driver) Ask Me Anything



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury at BD&J in Beverly Hills. I also do some immigration. 

Ask me anything!


----------



## Fahgetaboutit (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello David, and thank you for your time.
As an Uber driver, when I get a request for a pax 15 min away, and 4.5 miles away, and I turn on the passenger app, and it says it would cost me approx $15 dollars to drive to this location, can I charge Uber for this drive time to pick up passenger?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Fahgetaboutit said:


> Hello David, and thank you for your time.
> As an Uber driver, when I get a request for a pax 15 min away, and 4.5 miles away, and I turn on the passenger app, and it says it would cost me approx $15 dollars to drive to this location, can I charge Uber for this drive time to pick up passenger?


I'm not 100% on this, but my guess would be no. Most interactions you have with Uber are governed by the user agreement which is your contract with them and as my contract professor would always say, "just look at the contract". My guess would be it doesn't cover travel time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Is there life after Uber?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Is there life after Uber?


Yes but it's called massive law school debt.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

How can we bring a class-action law suit against Uber for one or more of their anti-driver practices?

For years, systematically and consistently "losing" tolls and surcharges Uber has previously agreed to pay drivers and then requiring proof of payment, when Uber knows a certain percentage drivers will not respond within the required 48-hour limit. Especially when Uber already has a complete GPS record of the drivers path.
Refusing to implement in-App tipping.
Increasing the fare (booking fee) paid by passengers without sharing any of that increase with drivers.

Many, many other issues described in this forum.
Uber's history is they only act when forced. Other than a Class-action lawsuit, what can you suggest?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Can we sue Uber for misleading most of the drivers when we signed up? Uber was promoting it as "driver partners." They have since changed their terminology.

A true partner has a say in relevant decisions. The drivers have no say.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

Fahgetaboutit said:


> Hello David, and thank you for your time.
> As an Uber driver, when I get a request for a pax 15 min away, and 4.5 miles away, and I turn on the passenger app, and it says it would cost me approx $15 dollars to drive to this location, can I charge Uber for this drive time to pick up passenger?


Lol that was awesome.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


What do you think of Uber's insurance?


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

What are the ramifications if insurance company finds out and drop you? Is that legal ?
We can chase ambulance after that .


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

You guys took advantage and overwhelmed him with questions. He shut down the server and will not be coming back again


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Orange president said:


> What are the ramifications if insurance company finds out and drop you? Is that legal ?


If you breached your agreement with your insurance provider by using your vehicle for commercial purpose without the appropriate rideshare coverage, or did not disclose your rideshare to your agent, you are at fault.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Maven said:


> How can we bring a class-action law suit against Uber for one or more of their anti-driver practices?
> 
> For years, systematically and consistently "losing" tolls and surcharges Uber has previously agreed to pay drivers and then requiring proof of payment, when Uber knows a certain percentage drivers will not respond within the required 48-hour limit. Especially when Uber already has a complete GPS record of the drivers path.
> Refusing to implement in-App tipping.
> ...


Honestly I have about 0 expierience with Class-actions other than the labor law class I took in law school. I know this firm, (girardi and keese) has an Uber class action going right now but not sure exactly on what grounds.



mikes424 said:


> Can we sue Uber for misleading most of the drivers when we signed up? Uber was promoting it as "driver partners." They have since changed their terminology.
> 
> A true partner has a say in relevant decisions. The drivers have no say.


This is America, you can sue anyone for anything, doesn't mean it won't get thrown out early on. I wish I had more experience in this area to give you a better answer. Sorry


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

This guy is such a new attorney, yall are way better off asking a paralegal whats up.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What do you think of Uber's insurance?


Alright, something in my wheelhouse. James River is the carrier for Uber and they're actually pretty great. I represent a lot of Uber drivers for auto accidents and the coverage under James River is excellent. If you have fare or are driving to a fare, there's at $1m Bodlily injury limit (if you cause an accident) and a $1m UIM policy (that uninsured/underinsured [covrers you if get hit by someone with less than $1m in coverage/no coverage]). They're better to work with than most other companies, (Mercury, State Farm, Allstate really fight you to pay out on claims).



Trebor said:


> This guy is such a new attorney, yall are way better off asking a paralegal whats up.


A good paralegal maybe. I would say that them giving you a legal opinion is actually against the law and so you'd be unlikely to find an ethical paralegal who would give you legal advice. Like I said at the top, I do personal injury (I also do immigration) and so some questions are beyond my scope of knowledge.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


How many ambulances do you chase per day?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> Ask me anything!



If a driver picks up a teenager and get accused for molesting said kid, Uber said it has a 1 million dollar Liability Insurance, will that cover such act?
How about if we ask a person that claims to have a Service Animal but who can't answer an allowed query about the animal, if she then refuses to answer said question, can we legally deny service?
Just two questions, I don't want to overwhelm you with a bungled mess about Uber practices.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Orange president said:


> What are the ramifications if insurance company finds out and drop you? Is that legal ?
> We can chase ambulance after that .


I think what you're asking is about your own private insurance dropping you for working for Uber. You should disclose to them and be honest about everything. This isn't necessarily for altruistic reasons, it's because most insurance companies don't look at if you're in violation of their policy until you're in an accident. Once that happens they do a coverage investigation and can deny coverage for the loss that already occurred. Common reasons for this include letting an excluded driver drive your car and being engaged in commercial activities like ride sharing.

I had a client, insured by Infinity who works as a door to door sales man. Classic independent contractor job, but he only had private passenger auto coverage (the normal kind of auto insurance). They denied coverage when he was in an accident on his way to a neighborhood to sell. Their policy reads "does not cover...for any...commercial activity". So it can be harsh standard.

The right way to be insured as a ride-sharing driver is to purchase a policy and disclose that you ride-share. That policy will be in force when you're not on fares and Uber/Lyft's insurance will cover you when you are.



Deoxlar said:


> You guys took advantage and overwhelmed him with questions. He shut down the server and will not be coming back again


You're on to me.



jfinks said:


> How many ambulances do you chase per day?


0. I work at large firm in Beverly Hills with over 1500 clients and 70 employees. We don't have to resort to that sort of thing. 
Besides, per CA State Bar rules, that sort of thing is a per se violation and I really like being a lawyer.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

DavidWoolf said:


> 0. I work at large firm in Beverly Hills with over 1500 clients and 70 employees. We don't have to resort to that sort of thing.
> Besides, per CA State Bar rules, that sort of thing is a per se violation and I really like being a lawyer.


haha, I was just joking. I picked up a lawyer a while back and I made a comment about him being an ambulance chaser. He seemed a little miffed about that comment. lol He also wanted to bring a beer into my vehicle. Might have let him if it wasn't a can of miller lite.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> If a driver picks up a teenager and get accused for molesting said kid, Uber said it has a 1 million dollar Liability Insurance, will that cover such act?
> How about if we ask a person that claims to have a Service Animal but who can't answer an allowed query about the animal, if she then refuses to answer said question, can we legally deny service?
> Just two questions, I don't want to overwhelm you with a bungled mess about Uber practices.


1) The $1m policy is Bodily injury liability policy. I haven't seen this directly, but I assume that Uber also carries General Liability insurance. As the attorney for the kid in your hypothetical, I would go after Uber directly for negligent hiring practices, hoping that there was something in the driver's past that should have lead them to know that the driver was dangerous. There's a whole bunch of laws about common carriers (airplanes, buses, trains, etc) that impose strict liability on the operators of such. Uber would likely not fall into that category. Depending on the age of the kid in question, there could be some comparative negligence on the part of the parents (like you shouldn't put a 3 year in an Uber by themselves obviously) which would reduce Uber's ultimate liability. Honestly though, in reality, the PR shit-storm that would come from this happening would give you sooooooo much leverage to settle it out quickly.

2) That's a weird one, it's really outside of my area of pratice. I would contact an ADA or disability lawyer and just ask them. If you find a chill one they'll probably just give you an answer. You could try this guy I know, Harris Buller his email is on the CA Bar site. (i cant post links)



jfinks said:


> haha, I was just joking. I picked up a lawyer a while back and I made a comment about him being an ambulance chaser. He seemed a little miffed about that comment. lol He also wanted to bring a beer into my vehicle. Might have let him if it wasn't a can of miller lite.


I appreciate that. Drinking Miller Lite should get you disbarred.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> $1m UIM policy (that uninsured/underinsured [covrers you if get hit by someone with less than $1m in coverage/no coverage]). They're better to work with than most other companies, (Mercury, State Farm, Allstate really fight you to pay out on claims).
> .


I was informed even with the Un/under insured it doesn't cover you. Only the paying pax in your vehicle is covered.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was informed even with the Un/under insured it doesn't cover you. Only the paying pax in your vehicle is covered.


Really? Can I ask who informed you?



DavidWoolf said:


> Ask me anything!


If a rider falls getting into or out of my car and is injured, who if anyone is liable?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

David, in your opinion, is there any standing for a lawsuit over Uber's upfront pricing scheme? They are charging passengers for the longest possible route, then sending drivers on a shorter route and paying drivers based on that route.

Uber advertises charging per mile and per minute. Drivers get a waybill with a price much lower than the passenger actually paid. In some cases, Uber is actually taking up to 45% of the fare, when drivers are told that Uber gets 25%.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was informed even with the Un/under insured it doesn't cover you. Only the paying pax in your vehicle is covered.


100% not true. One of the biggest cases I have right now is an Uber driver going through James River because the guy who hit him had no insurance.



wk1102 said:


> Really? Can o asl who informed you?
> If a rider falls getting into or out of my car and is injured, who if anyone is liable?


It depends, in terms of liability I always ask injured people what caused them to fall or if they tripped, what was wrong with ____ that caused you to fall". Sometimes they can't tell you and then you usually know it's not a good case. 
If there's something defective about your vehicle or it's not maintained up to a reasonable level then you could be liable.


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> It depends, in terms of liability I always ask injured people what caused them to fall or if they tripped, what was wrong with ____ that caused you to fall". Sometimes they can't tell you and then you usually know it's not a good case.
> If there's something defective about your vehicle or it's not maintained up to a reasonable level then you could be liable.


Interesting. So if I have a standard Ford Expedition which is already high off the ground with factory running boards, I should be ok even though people tend to have trouble getting out because they are used to these tiny UberX cars and not a larger vehicle?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> 100% not true. One of the biggest cases I have right now is an Uber driver going through James River because the guy who hit him had no insurance.


In a previous post you said that "James River is better to work with then most companies". Then why does your client need an attorney to get what he should from James River?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Jagent said:


> David, in your opinion, is there any standing for a lawsuit over Uber's upfront pricing scheme? They are charging passengers for the longest possible route, then sending drivers on a shorter route and paying drivers based on that route.
> Uber advertises charging per mile and per minute. Drivers get a waybill with a price much lower than the passenger actually paid. In some cases, Uber is actually taking up to 45% of the fare, when drivers are told that Uber gets 25%.


If you feel/have evidence of misleading business practices or breaches of their contract with you, should definitely consult a lawyer who specializes in complex civil litigation. I



troycarpenter said:


> Interesting. So if I have a standard Ford Expedition which is already high off the ground with factory running boards, I should be ok even though people tend to have trouble getting out because they are used to these tiny UberX cars and not a larger vehicle?


I would say keep your vehicle well maintained and clean (no mud or anything on the running boards if you can) and if someone sues you (which can always happen) you have a $1m BI policy and all of James River insurance's lawyers to protect you



SEAL Team 5 said:


> In a previous post you said that "James River is better to work with then most companies". Then why does your client need an attorney to get what he should from James River?


A great question. I'm of the mind, (obviously biased) that it's always good to have someone looking out for your interests, especially if you're injured. This particular case involves substantial injuries. 
Alot of people find it easier to get an attorney because if you don't have health insurance, there are doctor's offices who will work on a lien basis (in CA, not sure about other states) which means they will defer the cost of treatment until the case settles and even if you do have health insurance, your provider is usually entitled to get paid back (subrogation) from the case and you'll need someone to negotiate that. 
On a personal note, I was in an auto accident prior to law school and had to have back surgery. It was an awful experience and having gone through that I take lot of satisfaction in being able to tell people "just worry about getting better, let me handle all the insurance company bullshit".


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Do you think an actual contract exist between Uber/Lyft and it's drivers? 

recording pax?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Speaking of ambulance chasers, look up uberinjured . com (I can post a link but they are not worthy) 

You may want to jump on the bandwagon as quickly as you can.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In a previous post you said that "James River is better to work with then most companies". Then why does your client need an attorney to get what he should from James River?


They are still an insurance company, SEAL... Better than most is relative. Its like comparing STDs.



DavidWoolf said:


> It depends, in terms of liability I always ask injured people what caused them to fall or if they tripped, what was wrong with ____ that caused you to fall". Sometimes they can't tell you and then you usually know it's not a good case.
> If there's something defective about your vehicle or it's not maintained up to a reasonable level then you could be liable.


Lets say, i pull up and make contact with my rider (s). The rider slips off a curb and hits her head on my rim... extensive injuries. Just a freak accident , she was drinking.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Speaking of ambulance chasers, look up uberinjured . com (I can post a link but they are not worthy)
> 
> You may want to jump on the bandwagon as quickly as you can.


Haha. That's pretty funny. Doesn't look like it complies with the CA Bar rules if it's run by CA attorney.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Let's suppose you are driving for personal reasons, and are in a minor accident with some minor damage to both vehicles. The other is at fault but disputes. Both of you have the same insurance company. You rideshare, but werent doing it at the time, dont have rideshare coverage, and dont disclose you do it to insurance or other driver. What can happen? Do insurance companies contact lyft/uber & say "does so & so drive for you?"


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> They are still an insurance company, SEAL... Better than most is relative. Its like comparing STDs.
> 
> Lets say, i pull up and make contact with my rider (s). The rider slips off a curb and hits her head on my rim... extensive injuries. Just a freak accident , she was drinking.


Can I take this one?

The rider slipped off the curb originally so whoever is responsible for that curb is responsible. From my understanding, curbs and sidewalks are the responsibility of the homeowner.



DavidWoolf said:


> Haha. That's pretty funny. Doesn't look like it complies with the CA Bar rules if it's run by CA attorney.


No clue either but originally saw it on my Facebook feed as an ad, so most likely location based. I am in Texas.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Are you connected to Uber in anyway since you seem to promote James Rivers?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Can I take this one?
> 
> The rider slipped off the curb originally so whoever is responsible for that curb is responsible. From my understanding, curbs and sidewalks are the responsibility of the homeowner.


Yes, but in a lawsuit I, (or our hypothetical uber driver) could be named. What i want to know, does James river cover me here...



CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Let's suppose you are driving for personal reasons, and are in a minor accident with some minor damage to both vehicles. The other is at fault but disputes. Both of you have the same insurance company. You rideshare, but werent doing it at the time, dont have rideshare coverage, and dont disclose you do it to insurance or other driver. What can happen? Do insurance companies contact lyft/uber & say "does so & so drive for you?"


Uber says it won't reveal any info about you at all unless they have to... ex: a court order..


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

jfinks said:


> How many ambulances do you chase per day?


Do you use Uber when you chase ambulances?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

autofill said:


> Are you connected to Uber in anyway since you seem to promote James Rivers?


Not at all, other than I drove for them a bit in law school. I just love getting money from James River for my clients



Trebor said:


> Can I take this one?
> 
> The rider slipped off the curb originally so whoever is responsible for that curb is responsible. From my understanding, curbs and sidewalks are the responsibility of the homeowner.


Not sure about Texas law, but generally curbs and sidewalks are the city/county/state and in CA that requires a special claim form and a shorter statute of limitations.



mikes424 said:


> Do you use Uber when you chase ambulances?


No, just when I go drink or I'm too lazy to drive to work



CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Let's suppose you are driving for personal reasons, and are in a minor accident with some minor damage to both vehicles. The other is at fault but disputes. Both of you have the same insurance company. You rideshare, but werent doing it at the time, dont have rideshare coverage, and dont disclose you do it to insurance or other driver. What can happen? Do insurance companies contact lyft/uber & say "does so & so drive for you?"


In CA you have to give your insurance info and ID when you're in an accident and have to report the accident to the DMV if the damages were more than $750 and/or anyone was injured. So if you don't give the other party info and leave the scene you could be charged with a hit and run.



wk1102 said:


> Yes, but in a lawsuit I, (or our hypothetical uber driver) could be named. What i want to know, does James river cover me here...
> Uber says it won't reveal any info about you at all unless they have to... ex: a court order..


So I know Uber says they don't reveal info about you, but I literally just got off the phone with a client who hit by an Uber driver going the wrong way on a one-way street. He refused to give the client his insurance info (a violation of CA law, technically a hit and run), so all we had was the plate and the Uber sticker. I was able to run the guy's plate and use his name and address and plate number to open a claim with uber who has since directed me to his personal insurance b/c he didn't have a fare at the time.


----------



## Terri parker (Mar 15, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


Hail damage to my roof?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Speaking of ambulance chasers, look up uberinjured . com (I can post a link but they are not worthy) You may want to jump on the bandwagon as quickly as you can.


A quick "whois" search of that site turned up a Texas attorney named Nader A. Rabie. If you google him, I think you'll be entertained.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> They are still an insurance company, SEAL... Better than most is relative. Its like comparing STDs.
> 
> Lets say, i pull up and make contact with my rider (s). The rider slips off a curb and hits her head on my rim... extensive injuries. Just a freak accident , she was drinking.


Cancel........ No show! Haul ass!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Loomis24 said:


> Cancel........ No show! Haul ass!


Lol... hypothetically of course, he had already started the trip and 2 people were already in the car...


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Maven said:


> How can we bring a class-action law suit against Uber for one or more of their anti-driver practices?
> 
> For years, systematically and consistently "losing" tolls and surcharges Uber has previously agreed to pay drivers and then requiring proof of payment, when Uber knows a certain percentage drivers will not respond within the required 48-hour limit. Especially when Uber already has a complete GPS record of the drivers path.
> Refusing to implement in-App tipping.
> ...


Only your first bullet point has any legal merit whatsoever. The others are merely annoyances you may have but are not violations of the law or a contract.

Let's keep it to reality, please.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


I won a Small Claims case against landlord for a Commercial lease. She has appealed. Where can I get current information on strategies and such for my appearance in Superior Court? Should I risk the expense of legal counsel? Anyone in your firm who can suggest an approximate chance of success of her appeal?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> A quick "whois" search of that site turned up a Texas attorney named Nader A. Rabie. If you google him, I think you'll be entertained.


Thats hilarious. Actually I know of a franchise of doctors office's who attorney's constantly refer patients to. Sounds like this would fall under barratry laws. Any chance you know if I can get a reward and from whom for a tip off?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


Hey on a different note I was wondering if you have any insight into that wrongful death lawsuit in Santa Monica in which a very intoxicated pax was dropped off by an Uber driver at 3am, mistakenly broke into a neighbor's house and was shot to death by the homeowner back in 2015? The family of the deceased listed Uber, the homeowner and the driver as defendants in a wrongful death suit. Last I heard the driver had no legal representation. I think James River said that since the pax was long gone from the vehicle then they have no responsibility to cover the driver.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Outside of a using it as a salad dressing, could you list your 5 most creative uses for Hidden Valley ranch?

Asking for a deceased friend. But it's cool because he still reads these posts.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


Are you familiar with Wolf Blitzer?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Can we just say what uber is its a TAXI. You tell your inssurance company you doing uber they charge you more and force you into commercail inssurance.
Uberblack you need TNC so you technically you should be payed way more then what is offered but cuz you under "uber status" they pay you like a rat. New york even to do uberx you gotta have some form of TNC. Ontop of that they have SDVs.

Uber is a taxi and its not a "gig" econmy its a taxi ecnomy


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Orange president said:


> What are the ramifications if insurance company finds out and drop you? Is that legal ?
> We can chase ambulance after that .


 I love your advator


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Can we just say what uber is its a TAXI. You tell your inssurance company you doing uber they charge you more and force you into commercail inssurance.
> Uberblack you need TNC so you technically you should be payed way more then what is offered but cuz you under "uber status" they pay you like a rat. New york even to do uberx you gotta have some form of TNC. Ontop of that they have SDVs.
> 
> Uber is a taxi and its not a "gig" econmy its a taxi ecnomy


You are a Non-Employee Contractor with uber. it's a GIG


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Outside of a using it as a salad dressing, could you list your 5 most creative uses for Hidden Valley ranch?
> 
> Asking for a deceased friend. But it's cool because he still reads these posts.






Jermin8r89 said:


> Can we just say what uber is its a TAXI. You tell your inssurance company you doing uber they charge you more and force you into commercail inssurance.
> Uberblack you need TNC so you technically you should be payed way more then what is offered but cuz you under "uber status" they pay you like a rat. New york even to do uberx you gotta have some form of TNC. Ontop of that they have SDVs.
> 
> Uber is a taxi and its not a "gig" econmy its a taxi ecnomy


Here in California, we have to have Rideshare insurance.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Mike Flynn said:


> Google his name followed by "attorney LA" (there's another woolf in Phili) all his contact info is there
> and image after his DUI which got him deactivated from the uber platform
> 
> 
> ...


Doxxed!! .. wow, tough crowd.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hey on a different note I was wondering if you have any insight into that wrongful death lawsuit in Santa Monica in which a very intoxicated pax was dropped off by an Uber driver at 3am, mistakenly broke into a neighbor's house and was shot to death by the homeowner back in 2015? The family of the deceased listed Uber, the homeowner and the driver as defendants in a wrongful death suit. Last I heard the driver had no legal representation. I think James River said that since the pax was long gone from the vehicle then they have no responsibility to cover the driver.


No, this happened in the LBC.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike Flynn said:


> You are a Non-Employee Contractor with uber. it's a GIG


If im really an IC then we agreed to have open discussion on rates. Uber why you lower rates with out talking to us drivers about lower rates. We "partners" if we have no say in rate fluctuations then im your "employee"

Also "upfront" priceing aint up fronting. When i get my payment for a ride it shouldnt be" adjusted" because pax dissagrees with the price. I didnt agree to that and something like that was never in contract.

STOP BEING COMPLETELY UNFAIR!!! There is a fairness act too make sure tactics like this dont happen


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Can we sue Uber for misleading most of the drivers when we signed up? Uber was promoting it as "driver partners." They have since changed their terminology.
> 
> A true partner has a say in relevant decisions. The drivers have no say.


I always think of how Uber refers to its drivers driver-partners while in fact there isn't anything supporting that notion except, ironically of course, the contrary. What a blatant misnomer!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

HEY GUYS, David acknowledges that his area of expertise is limited to Insurance in California. He cannot be expected to answer other questions outside his area of expertise, except in general terms. Also, Insurance issues vary widely from state-to-state. David cannot be expected to answer insurance questions from other states, except where the laws overlap, which he cannot always be expected to know.


DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys, My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury. Ask me anything!


First, I want to say THANK YOU DAVID for being brave enough to even try to help us. It should be obvious there is a lot of pent up anger and frustration here. I include myself. Some of it will be inappropriately directed at you.  Please be understanding and continue your good works. 


DavidWoolf said:


> Honestly I have about 0 experience with Class-actions other than the labor law class I took in law school. I know this firm, (girardi and keese) has an Uber class action going right now but not sure exactly on what grounds.


Is there any chance of discussing my class action issue with someone in your firm with more experience in this area?

Can you please reply with details of the Uber class action already brought by the law firm of Girardi and Keese, as you understand them, if it is not forbidden to openly discuss an active case? Is the case in local, state, or Federal court, where it might apply to drivers outside of California? Can it be looked up or followed by "other interested parties"?

Update: The law firm of Girardi and Keese, consulted in the famous "Erin Brockovich" tort case, yes, movie, Julia Roberts, etc. They've been successfully milking that association ever since.

*From LAW360* (Don't know if these are related) one in CA other NY

*New Uber Pricing Model Shorts Drivers, Wage Suit Claims*
Law360, New York (April 4, 2017, 4:30 PM EDT) -- Uber stiffs drivers on wages with its so-called upfront pricing model that charges passengers a higher fare based on a longer route, but requires drivers to take the shortest route, allowing Uber to pocket the difference, according to a proposed class action filed in *California federal court* Monday.

Sophano Van, a Los Angeles resident who drives for Uber Technologies Inc., accused the ride-hailing giant and its subsidiary Rasier-CA of implementing a new "upfront" pricing model sometime between June and September 2016 that ends up stiffing drivers...

*Uber Blasts Drivers' Bid To Revive Contract, False Ad Claims*
Law360, New York (April 20, 2017, 2:05 PM EDT) -- Uber told a *New York federal judge* Wednesday that a pair of drivers are repackaging allegations that Uber withheld full fares from them or falsely promised drivers would make a guaranteed income, saying the court should reject their attempt to dodge arbitration or revive their claims.

Uber Technologies Inc. argued that there are no grounds for U.S. District Judge Nicholas G. Garaufis to reconsider his recent ruling dismissing or forcing into arbitration certain claims that drivers Jose Ortega and Joce Martinez leveled against the ride-hailing giant...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> Doesn't look like it complies with the CA Bar rules if it's run by CA attorney.


Why is it called a bar? Why not a beam? Or a crossmember?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why is it called a bar? Why not a beam? Or a crossmember?


Bar is short for barrister. .. which is another term describing a lawyer.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KenJ said:


> What a blatant misnomer!


Kind of like "rideshare"


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Do you think O.J. did it?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Did you inform you insurance company of your side hustles and obtain extra ride share coverage or did you break the law? Common David, do you smoke pot behind closed doors?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Do you think O.J. did it?


Is uber shady?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> Do you think O.J. did it?


Nahh it was china


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

With so many drivers involved in accidents on a daily bais, how do you personally feel about Uber and the coverage they provide drivers? When one (major accident) makes headlines, Uber's statement "We're just a technology company and do not provide transportation" when serious and fatal accidents occur, they systematically take zero responsibility and distance themselves.

Additionally;
How do you think the legal hurtles play out in court when a school bus driver, taxi driver, limo driver, special needs driver, truck driver, boat captain, pilot, all must go through riggous health exams, eye exams, drug test, physical to ensure public safety and routinely tested, yet Uber divers skirt all this regulation and drivers can go about "Ubering" without proper insurance coverage and policy fraud.

Lastly "uber user" may not be the intended passenger(s) as many order for another using their account and place a vulnerable passenger and/or underage persons in the vehicle without a proper state-by-state criminal background check, hence-further placing the passenger at greater risk.
*Many cities require a camera system to protect the situation and environment to both driver and passenger yet Uber gets away with such laws.
What are the legal ramifications to all of this and Uber's entire shenanigan business model?

Opinion:
As a lawyer, do you feel with all the criminal activity, tax evasion, privacy overreach, ignoring judges orders, avoidance of fines, the use of drivers to further their criminal enterprise and encouragement thus allowing them to taking the brunt of the infractions on a global scale, should the CEO face felony charges and brought to justice?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> With so many drivers involved in accidents on a daily bais, how do you personally feel about Uber and the coverage they provide drivers? When one (major accident) makes headlines, Uber's statement "We're just a technology company and do not provide transportation" when serious and fatal accidents occur, they systematically take zero responsibility and distance themselves.
> 
> Additionally;
> How do you think the legal hurtles play out in court when a school bus driver, taxi driver, limo driver, special needs driver, truck driver, boat captain, pilot, all must go through riggous health exams, eye exams, drug test, physical to ensure public safety and routinely tested, yet Uber divers skirt all this regulation and drivers can go about "Ubering" without proper insurance coverage and policy fraud.
> ...


If it walks like a duck
Talks like a duck
Looks like a duck 
It aint a duck cuz its clearly got a fake mustashe but everyone got payed off to not reconize it as a duck

Uber 
Government
The whole shabang is crooked. Once uber became mainstream buisnesses made it like shit. Then lyft was awsome when uber was becomeing a sham but lyft popularity became mainstream then tainted also.

Once something becomes popular its all money for the elites. Uber is now kroney capitalists


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you, DavidWoolf for starting this thread. I've enjoyed the answers to the questions brought up before. My question is, in your opinion if you have any insight, why are so many of the lawsuits against Uber and Lyft being settled instead of resolving the core issue in the suit, in particular the Employer/IC relationship?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> Thank you, DavidWoolf for starting this thread. I've enjoyed the answers to the questions brought up before. My question is, in your opinion if you have any insight, why are so many of the lawsuits against Uber and Lyft being settled instead of resolving the core issue in the suit, in particular the Employer/IC relationship?


Speaking for myself and not David, corporations often settle cases rather than risk an adverse decision that may affect their relationship with all drivers in the jurisdiction, local, State, or Federal. It is a good deal for Uber, one large payout to one driver, which is a small drop compared to their total revenue.

Uber is a big, juicy, cash-rich target with a history of settling lawsuits for big payouts. An increasing number of ballsy lawyers with the (required) backing of large firms are going after Uber. It's part of Uber's cost of doing business and strategy to resist any change they deem unfavorable.

Uber's TOS was designed by many lawyers with immense combined experience specifically to protect Uber from anything that "independent contractor" drivers might do, not to mention the cost of providing real benefits to those drivers. A lot of these protections would disappear overnight if drivers were made employees.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Maven said:


> Speaking for myself and not David, corporations often settle cases rather than risk an adverse decision that may affect their relationship with all drivers in the jurisdiction, local, State, or Federal. It is a good deal for Uber, one large payout to one driver, which is a small drop compared to their total revenue.
> 
> Uber is a big, juicy, cash-rich target with a history of settling lawsuits for big payouts. An increasing number of ballsy lawyers with the (required) backing of large firms are going after Uber. It's part of Uber's cost of doing business and strategy to resist any change they deem unfavorable.
> 
> Uber's TOS was designed by many lawyers with immense combined experience specifically to protect Uber from anything that "independent contractor" drivers might do, not to mention the cost of providing real benefits to those drivers. A lot of these protections would disappear overnight if drivers were made employees.


Yup, I get why Uber settles and how that's an acceptable cost of business. And I for one don't want to be an employee, I want to be a _true _IC and have Uber change it's policies and contracts towards its drivers. But my question is, out of all the potential plaintiffs out there, how is it that not one with the facts to support a case hasn't forced the issue and _not _agreed to settle?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Would you handle a case involving False Representation of a Service Animal ? Where upon a driver has been deactivated because said owner lied about it to Uber ?

Cal Penal Code 365.7 as a ref.

Thanks

"You could try this guy I know,* Harris Buller* his email is on the CA Bar site" (i cant post links)


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

David, on an unrelated topic, have you heard any scuttlebutt around the office about Eric Holder's stint in Uber? Have you seen any postings for attorney or staff hiring for his office in California? What do do people around your office think, real or window-dressing?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-eric-holder-ubers-stooge.159383/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> No, this happened in the LBC.


Long Beach Santa Monica I can't recall, but what is going on with the case?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


Uber's game is to give drivers as little info as possible. I.e. where the pax is going. If drivers knew where the passenger was going, half the rides would not be accepted. As drivers though we have a lot of information. Information is power. The fact that Uber can no longer deactivate drivers for low acceptance rates is a huge vulnerability to Uber's business model. Drivers need to engage in Uber's game. Many drivers cancel the ride if they find it's a pax at Walmart with a cart full of groceries (and they should. Pax and Uber are exploiting drivers on rides like this). They should never be in the system in the first place at current fares. What if drivers used this forum to warn other drivers of a crap ride they just cancelled on? Drivers could check the 'crap ride' post, specific to each city, while they're waiting for a ride. I welcome your thoughts.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If you are an attorney (you have going to have to be a good one with a strong firm behind you) I want to begin a class action suit against the Kroger grocery stores. My claim is legitimate and they are stealing from all of their customers on a daily basis .03 at a time.
Let me know if you are interested in taking on this kind of a multi-million dollar suit and we can discuss the details.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Long Beach Santa Monica I can't recall, but what is going on with the case?


I haven't hard anything in months.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


Q: Why won't sharks attack lawyers?

A: Professional courtesy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dback2004 said:


> Yup, I get why Uber settles and how that's an acceptable cost of business. And I for one don't want to be an employee, I want to be a _true _IC and have Uber change it's policies and contracts towards its drivers. But my question is, out of all the potential plaintiffs out there, how is it that not one with the facts to support a case hasn't forced the issue and _not _agreed to settle?


I think they are also trying to keep kicking the can down the road till they get driverless cars going. When all else fails, delay, delay, delay.



KekeLo said:


> No, this happened in the LBC.


Third and Gladys in LB. "A dangerous neighborhood", lol.

http://www.presstelegram.com/genera...hose-sued-in-inebriated-mans-long-beach-death


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DavidWoolf said:


> Honestly I have about 0 expierience with Class-actions other than the labor law class I took in law school. I know this firm, (girardi and keese) has an Uber class action going right now but not sure exactly on what grounds.
> 
> This is America, you can sue anyone for anything, doesn't mean it won't get thrown out early on. I wish I had more experience in this area to give you a better answer. Sorry


Hello DavidWoolf !

Would you not agree that ANY company making contracts with vendors and contractors can put ANYTHING into that contract they desire without regard to anyone's "feelings" or preferences (as long as the law allows)?

Further, wouldn't you agree that Uber has demonstrated an amazing, cutting-edge challenge to the understanding of common-law doctrine, and current law, as it applies to "right-to-control test" . . . because each factor is designed to evaluate who controls how work is performed?



CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Let's suppose you are driving for personal reasons, and are in a minor accident with some minor damage to both vehicles. The other is at fault but disputes. Both of you have the same insurance company. You rideshare, but werent doing it at the time, dont have rideshare coverage, and dont disclose you do it to insurance or other driver. What can happen? Do insurance companies contact lyft/uber & say "does so & so drive for you?"


If your app was on at the time of accident, then everyone will say you were engaged in Rideshare at that time. If your insurance company somehow finds out that you are signed-up with a TNC, then they (imo) will do everything in their power to deny the claim and the burden of proof will be shifted over to you to prove you weren't doing rideshare at the time. I think he claim will be flat-out rejected. If your app WAS on and you didn't inform your insurance company that you're doing rideshare they will deny the claim and drop you!



2Peaks said:


> I won a Small Claims case against landlord for a Commercial lease. She has appealed. Where can I get current information on strategies and such for my appearance in Superior Court? Should I risk the expense of legal counsel? Anyone in your firm who can suggest an approximate chance of success of her appeal?


The Internet should yield a rich source of non-profits who advocate for low-income people struggling with slumlords. Also look-up CA statutes . . .



Mike Flynn said:


> You are a Non-Employee Contractor with uber. it's a GIG


That may be, but Oops!ber is pioneering the limits on the Employee Test!



Maven said:


> HEY GUYS, David acknowledges that his area of expertise is limited to Insurance in California. He cannot be expected to answer other questions outside his area of expertise, except in general terms. Also, Insurance issues vary widely from state-to-state. David cannot be expected to answer insurance questions from other states, except where the laws overlap, which he cannot always be expected to know.
> 
> First, I want to say THANK YOU DAVID for being brave enough to even try to help us. It should be obvious there is a lot of pent up anger and frustration here. I include myself. Some of it will be inappropriately directed at you.  Please be understanding and continue your good works.
> 
> ...


WOWSERS!! 

Nice find!



BurgerTiime said:


> When one (major accident) makes headlines, Uber's statement "We're just a technology company and do not provide transportation" when serious and fatal accidents occur, they systematically take zero responsibility and distance themselves.
> 
> Additionally;
> How do you think the legal hurtles play out in court when a school bus driver, taxi driver, limo driver, special needs driver, truck driver, boat captain, pilot, all must go through riggous health exams, eye exams, drug test, physical to ensure public safety and routinely tested, yet Uber divers skirt all this regulation and drivers can go about "Ubering" without proper insurance coverage and policy fraud.


Oops!ber is at the _*cutting-edge*_ of redefining the employer-employee/business-contractor relationship. In my opinion, they have retained the finest legal minds money could buy. They are engineering a situation whereby under the right circumstances, at the right time(s), and in front of the right judges, they can thereby increase the likelihood that the law(s) will be interpreted/slanted in favor of the business model they have crafted.



Jermin8r89 said:


> If it walks like a duck
> Talks like a duck
> Looks like a duck
> It aint a duck cuz its clearly got a fake mustashe but everyone got payed off to not reconize it as a duck
> ...


Tedgey . . . you're the expert here . . .



Dback2004 said:


> Thank you, DavidWoolf for starting this thread. I've enjoyed the answers to the questions brought up before. My question is, in your opinion if you have any insight, why are so many of the lawsuits against Uber and Lyft being settled instead of resolving the core issue in the suit, in particular the Employer/IC relationship?


The answer to that is glaringly obvious . . .



Dback2004 said:


> Yup, I get why Uber settles and how that's an acceptable cost of business. And I for one don't want to be an employee, I want to be a _true _IC and have Uber change it's policies and contracts towards its drivers. But my question is, out of all the potential plaintiffs out there, how is it that not one with the facts to support a case hasn't forced the issue and _not _agreed to settle?


Simple; if they didn't opt-out of arbitration, they're screwed (with the exception of their legal rights being violated [tort or civil]).



tomatopaste said:


> Uber's game is to give drivers as little info as possible. I.e. where the pax is going. If drivers knew where the passenger was going, half the rides would not be accepted. As drivers though we have a lot of information. Information is power. The fact that Uber can no longer deactivate drivers for low acceptance rates is a huge vulnerability to Uber's business model. Drivers need to engage in Uber's game. Many drivers cancel the ride if they find it's a pax at Walmart with a cart full of groceries (and they should. Pax and Uber are exploiting drivers on rides like this). They should never be in the system in the first place at current fares. What if drivers used this forum to warn other drivers of a crap ride they just cancelled on? Drivers could check the 'crap ride' post, specific to each city, while they're waiting for a ride. I welcome your thoughts.


EXCELLENT IDEA!!

More to the point, though, it'd be more practical to just list addresses of grocery stores/Home Depots, ect., also bars with irresponsible customers & lushes (but of course never name-names!).


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

observer said:


> I think they are also trying to keep kicking the can down the road till they get driverless cars going. When all else fails, delay, delay, delay.
> 
> Third and Gladys in LB. "A dangerous neighborhood", lol.
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/genera...hose-sued-in-inebriated-mans-long-beach-death


Thanks, but this is 15 months old. I was looking for some updated about that case.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thanks, but this is 15 months old. I was looking for some updated about that case.


Yea, I was just posting that for the new members who may not have heard about this story, that's why I didn't tag you.

I haven't heard an update either and I live here in LB. It's only been a little over a year, the case probably hasn't been heard yet.


----------



## Stasasia (Apr 22, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


Hey David wanna help me out. I'm new I haven't even taken a ride yet... I m thinking I will tomorrow. I just need some guidance  did you have any problems being safe ? I'm concerned about my safety and I also have an brand new car I am only doing select... what kind of clientele use uber select


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Would you handle a case involving False Representation of a Service Animal ? Where upon a driver has been deactivated because said owner lied about it to Uber ?
> 
> Cal Penal Code 365.7 as a ref.
> 
> ...


My non-lawyerly opinion on this is being that California is an at-will state and where regular employees enjoy almost no protection from wrongful termination (outside of discrimination) I can't imagine Uber needs you even explain themselves to deactivate a driver for any reason, again outside of blatant discrimination. If they've already said it was due to a violation of the service dog thing, even if they were acting on misinformation I think it will be very hard to get any relief from the courts. Maybe going after the passenger might work?

Again, I'm a non attorney spokesperson and don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

observer said:


> Yea, I was just posting that for the new members who may not have heard about this story, that's why I didn't tag you.
> 
> I haven't heard an update either and I live here in LB. It's only been a little over a year, the case probably hasn't been heard yet.


You know as well as I do that the outcome will be similar to the 6 year old girl's case in San Fran. How much money will Uber have to pay to make the family feel "compensated".
I was more curious about the driver's legal representation since he was named in the suit.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

What is this, reddit? Ok , how did you manage driving rideshare while being in law school?


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Hello DavidWoolf !
> 
> Would you not agree that ANY company making contracts with vendors and contractors can put ANYTHING into that contract they desire without regard to anyone's "feelings" or preferences (as long as the law allows)?
> 
> ...


You sent me a reply. Did you not see ... "Commercial Lease"? Who said I was low income?

I also asked for current information. I'm smart enough to find things on Internet. Which is why I specified "current".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You know as well as I do that the outcome will be similar to the 6 year old girl's case in San Fran. How much money will Uber have to pay to make the family feel "compensated".
> I was more curious about the driver's legal representation since he was named in the suit.


It's entirely possible but the wheels of justice turn very slowly around here. I was a witness to an attempted murder a few years back and that case took over a year to go to court. That was a pretty open and shut case as there were several witnesses, a lot of evidence and the guy had a public defender. This case is much more complicated, and i'd imagine has several lawyers working different angles. I'll see if I can dig anything up, I'd also like to know the outcome.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> You sent me a reply. Did you not see ... "Commercial Lease"? Who said I was low income?
> 
> I also asked for current information. I'm smart enough to find things on Internet. Which is why I specified "current".


Why would you assume I was linking you with the nature of the non-profit?? I was describing the raison d'être of the link that could provide you with the information you're seeking.

But . . . *BANG-BANG* AHH! ya got me on the commercial lease!! . . . GET A LITTLE THICKER SKIN, FRIEND!


----------



## Uberantman (Sep 23, 2016)

What I'm interested in hearing is how a rideshare company can abrogate drivers' procedural due process rights by taking out airport fees from paychecks without means of appeal, either to the company or the airport authority levying fines for alleged vehicular traffic violations that took place. Giving drivers notice of an infraction after the timely period for appeal is unacceptable and should be grounds for a legal challenge.

Even if Uber argued that acceding to their terms and conditions constitutes, that should not prevent drivers from constitutional protections affording timely notice and a right to be heard, either by magistrate or arbiter.

I'm not a lawyer. I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Alas fellow citizens, methinks we scared poor David away or overwhelmed him 
Verily, twas page-2 on Friday at 8:29 PM (system time) when we last heard from the lad.
He knew not what he unleashed with this thread, the boon of free legal advise 
Perchance thou merely took the weekend off and we shall hear from thee anon.
Perchance thy boss gave thee too much work to have time to tarry with us.
Alas David, we hardly knew ye.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Maven said:


> Alas fellow citizens, methinks we scared poor David away or overwhelmed him
> Verily, twas page-2 on Friday at 8:29 PM (system time) when we last heard from the lad.
> He knew not what he unleashed with this thread, the boon of free legal advise
> Perchance thou merely took the weekend off and we shall hear from thee anon.
> ...


Or he was a troll uber employee taking the temperature of the room to see where drivers concerns are...which is everywhere apparently.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Why would you assume I was linking you with the nature of the non-profit?? I was describing the raison d'être of the link that could provide you with the information you're seeking.
> 
> But . . . *BANG-BANG* AHH! ya got me on the commercial lease!! . . . GET A LITTLE THICKER SKIN, FRIEND!


OH, I don't know. Because your comment was a "Reply" to my post? Seems pretty logical.

Don't know what the thickness of my skin has to do with much. Don't trip and fall whilst getting the twisting out of 
your panties.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> How can we bring a class-action law suit against Uber for one or more of their anti-driver practices?
> 
> For years, systematically and consistently "losing" tolls and surcharges Uber has previously agreed to pay drivers and then requiring proof of payment, when Uber knows a certain percentage drivers will not respond within the required 48-hour limit. Especially when Uber already has a complete GPS record of the drivers path.
> Refusing to implement in-App tipping.
> ...


His specialty is personal injury law.
If Uber were asbestos,he is your man.



DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


What did you learn as an Uber driver that will be useful knowledge for your practice ?

Valuable life lessons,how will you apply them ?

What about bars that over serve ?
Is that personal injury ?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> 
> Ask me anything!


I originally went with American Family and while signing up I told the agent that I was an Uber driver and he told me that wasn't a problem at all, so I signed up and then a few months later I went to buy a new car and was told by the person and then confirmed by my agent that they have absolutely no coverage for me while I'm online but am not heading to a fare or have a fare in my car. Since Uber has no coverage during that period either, I would in affect have no insurance at all. I immediately dropped them. But I feel like I was completely lied to. Thank God I wasn't in an accident during that period. Shouldn't they have had to disclose that to me before I signed up?


----------



## X-Cabbie (Oct 27, 2015)

When is somebody going to take Uber to court for claiming that the service fee isn't part of the fare?


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> If a driver picks up a teenager and get accused for molesting said kid, Uber said it has a 1 million dollar Liability Insurance, will that cover such act


It's against the California PUC rules to transport unaccompanied minors. What are the rules in TN?


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Lyft has denied me a job because they say im a criminal based on there incomplete background check i work for uber and im no criminal i can pass any background thrown at me . Iv done every thing contest the check down to getting sterling to admit it was incomplete iv done what i need to do to complete the check and lyft keeps saying they dont hire people criminal records can u advise or help.


----------



## TeeDub (Apr 21, 2017)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Lyft has denied me a job because they say im a criminal based on there incomplete background check i work for uber and im no criminal i can pass any background thrown at me . Iv done every thing contest the check down to getting sterling to admit it was incomplete iv done what i need to do to complete the check and lyft keeps saying they dont hire people criminal records can u advise or help.


You should go directly to the company that prepared the background check. My boyfriend had a similar odd issue, and when he investigated it with the actual company that prepares the background check, it had a typo on their part listing his state of residency as California but we live in New Jersey. It was something as simple as that making the report wonky. They corrected it and then his report came back all clear.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

TeeDub said:


> You should go directly to the company that prepared the background check. My boyfriend had a similar odd issue, and when he investigated it with the actual company that prepares the background check, it had a typo on their part listing his state of residency as California but we live in New Jersey. It was something as simple as that making the report wonky. They corrected it and then his report came back all clear.
> 
> Good Luck!


Already did that and sterling admited tbe messed up and needed a additional form which i did provide but lyft wont rerun tbe check or even talk to me about it they continue to say im a criminal and they dont hire criminals.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury.
> *
> Ask me anything!*


favorite kind of food?


----------



## AnythingButUber (Apr 11, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Can we sue Uber for misleading most of the drivers when we signed up? Uber was promoting it as "driver partners." They have since changed their terminology.
> 
> A true partner has a say in relevant decisions. The drivers have no say.


Already done! Don't you read the papers??? $20 m lawsuit



DavidWoolf said:


> 1) The $1m policy is Bodily injury liability policy. I haven't seen this directly, but I assume that Uber also carries General Liability insurance. As the attorney for the kid in your hypothetical, I would go after Uber directly for negligent hiring practices, hoping that there was something in the driver's past that should have lead them to know that the driver was dangerous. There's a whole bunch of laws about common carriers (airplanes, buses, trains, etc) that impose strict liability on the operators of such. Uber would likely not fall into that category. Depending on the age of the kid in question, there could be some comparative negligence on the part of the parents (like you shouldn't put a 3 year in an Uber by themselves obviously) which would reduce Uber's ultimate liability. Honestly though, in reality, the PR shit-storm that would come from this happening would give you sooooooo much leverage to settle it out quickly.
> 
> 2) That's a weird one, it's really outside of my area of pratice. I would contact an ADA or disability lawyer and just ask them. If you find a chill one they'll probably just give you an answer. You could try this guy I know, Harris Buller his email is on the CA Bar site. (i cant post links)
> 
> I appreciate that. Drinking Miller Lite should get you disbarred.


There are NO questions that a driver could LEGALLY ask someone with a service animal to determine whether or not they can bring the dog into the car and what kind of an asshole makes somebody go thru that anyway? The dog MUST SIT ON THE PERSON OR BETWEEN THEIR LEGS ON THE FLOOR. If you are going to get worked up about a dog sitting on the floor of your car, where everyone's filthy feet walk in and out, you shouldn't be an Uber driver!



Stasasia said:


> Hey David wanna help me out. I'm new I haven't even taken a ride yet... I m thinking I will tomorrow. I just need some guidance  did you have any problems being safe ? I'm concerned about my safety and I also have an brand new car I am only doing select... what kind of clientele use uber select


If you're female and going to attempt to look sexy, expect appropriate feedback. You can be a driver without makeup, looking simple and professional and wear clothes that don't bring attention to your body. You are dealing with strangers! Use (un)common sense. Don't engage in very personal conversations, don't let your ego EVER get involved. Stay in lit areas, know where you're going BEFORE you hit the gas, and GET A DASHCAM ($39 at WalMart) and tell everyone when they get in that it is ON and remote feeding to a backup. Whether it is or not. Predators don't want to be recorded doing bad shit.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

AnythingButUber said:


> Already done! Don't you read the papers??? $20 m lawsuit
> 
> There are NO questions that a driver could LEGALLY ask someone with a service animal to determine whether or not they can bring the dog into the car and what kind of an asshole makes somebody go thru that anyway? The dog MUST SIT ON THE PERSON OR BETWEEN THEIR LEGS ON THE FLOOR. If you are going to get worked up about a dog sitting on the floor of your car, where everyone's filthy feet walk in and out, you shouldn't be an Uber driver!
> 
> If you're female and going to attempt to look sexy, expect appropriate feedback. You can be a driver without makeup, looking simple and professional and wear clothes that don't bring attention to your body. You are dealing with strangers! Use (un)common sense. Don't engage in very personal conversations, don't let your ego EVER get involved. Stay in lit areas, know where you're going BEFORE you hit the gas, and GET A DASHCAM ($39 at WalMart) and tell everyone when they get in that it is ON and remote feeding to a backup. Whether it is or not. Predators don't want to be recorded doing bad shit.


I'm a female driver and I drive nights and weekends in Miami. Driven with and without make up. Jeans, tshirt and some sneakers is what I wear. Most drivers can't see what ur wearing unless they sit in the front. If ur concerned for ur safety then why even drive? Day or night, make up or not is irrelevant. You will get hit on constanly. You might even get propositioned. The majority are harmless. Remember it's ur car, if u don't feel comfortable, don't take the ride. I can confirm that the pax who try to overstep the boundaries have been the wealthy, the entitled. Don't be quick to stereotype and profile. The lower income neighborhoods have been some of my best riders and the few that tip. But seriously if ur scared there's no need to drive. Ur safety is first.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Leo. said:


> favorite kind of food?


Sushi, hands down.



Tedgey said:


> Outside of a using it as a salad dressing, could you list your 5 most creative uses for Hidden Valley ranch?
> Asking for a deceased friend. But it's cool because he still reads these posts.


Uh, mixing it with mashed potatoes and making large sculpture of a mountain plateau that I saw in a dream once.



Mike Flynn said:


> Google his name followed by "attorney LA" (there's another woolf in Phili) all his contact info is there
> and image after his DUI which got him deactivated from the uber platform
> maybe Dave can get u deactivated too! for a fee


Obviously 100% not true. I never got a DUI, and that's not a picture of me.



Jagent said:


> Bar is short for barrister. .. which is another term describing a lawyer.


I actually think it has to do with the physical bar that separates the gallery from the functional part of the courtroom.



Gung-Ho said:


> Do you think O.J. did it?


Yeah



BurgerTiime said:


> Did you inform you insurance company of your side hustles and obtain extra ride share coverage or did you break the law? Common David, do you smoke pot behind closed doors?


I 100% paid for the rideshare insurance. When you're taking on the kind of debt that law school requires, you get very careful, very quickly. Also pot is legal here now.



Dback2004 said:


> Thank you, DavidWoolf for starting this thread. I've enjoyed the answers to the questions brought up before. My question is, in your opinion if you have any insight, why are so many of the lawsuits against Uber and Lyft being settled instead of resolving the core issue in the suit, in particular the Employer/IC relationship?


You're welcome. I don't really have any insight specifically, but generally most cases settle without trials. It's usually mutually beneficial to avoid the expense of a trial (experts alone are 10s of thousands of dollars on even simple cases) and just settle.



REX HAVOC said:


> Q: Why won't sharks attack lawyers?
> 
> A: Professional courtesy.


lol



Wardell Curry said:


> What is this, reddit? Ok , how did you manage driving rideshare while being in law school?


Law school isn't as bad as you think tbh. I had free time nights and weekends due to my utter lack of a social life.



Maven said:


> Alas fellow citizens, methinks we scared poor David away or overwhelmed him
> Verily, twas page-2 on Friday at 8:29 PM (system time) when we last heard from the lad.
> He knew not what he unleashed with this thread, the boon of free legal advise
> Perchance thou merely took the weekend off and we shall hear from thee anon.
> ...


Haha, I will say that when I got to my desk this morning there was an avalanche of notifications (71!). I'll try to answer as many as possible. If I don't answer your question, it's probably because I have no idea what the answer is and would just be googling it. Also I should note that nothing said here is intended to create an attorney client relationship.



tohunt4me said:


> His specialty is personal injury law.
> If Uber were asbestos,he is your man.
> What did you learn as an Uber driver that will be useful knowledge for your practice ?
> Valuable life lessons,how will you apply them ?
> ...


I will say that if you're in an accident while driving for Uber or not I'm your man on that. My firm has recovered like $400m plus for people in injury cases and we deal with cases in lots of different states as well (shameless plug over).

I would say that there are three main things I learned driving rideshare. 
1) Learning how to control a situation by projecting confidence 
2) People are more interesting that I thought; everyone has a story
3) The sheer volume of vomit that comes out of the smallest people will never cease to amaze me



Chauffeur_James said:


> I originally went with American Family and while signing up I told the agent that I was an Uber driver and he told me that wasn't a problem at all, so I signed up and then a few months later I went to buy a new car and was told by the person and then confirmed by my agent that they have absolutely no coverage for me while I'm online but am not heading to a fare or have a fare in my car. Since Uber has no coverage during that period either, I would in affect have no insurance at all. I immediately dropped them. But I feel like I was completely lied to. Thank God I wasn't in an accident during that period. Shouldn't they have had to disclose that to me before I signed up?


If you feel that you have been defrauded that is a crime and can be reported to the police. You might also want to check with your state's department of insurance about filing a complaint


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fun Thread....Thanks!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Fun thread.

DavidWoolf Is this intended to be an opportunity to drum up potential business?

If not, as a new attorney, shouldn't you be too busy lawyering?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

tradedate said:


> Fun thread.
> DavidWoolf Is this intended to be an opportunity to drum up potential business?
> If not, as a new attorney, shouldn't you be too busy lawyering?


It's not not an opportunity to drum up potential business but honestly, it's also a bit deeper than that. 
I will say that I am very busy lawyering, and this is going to sound like bullshit, but I got into this to help people. I was in a really bad car accident and I had to have back surgery twice (not something I would recommend) and so being able to tell people who are hurting, "just worry about getting better, let me worry about everything else", really gives me a great deal of joy. 
So even if I can answer a question here and point someone in the right direction toward getting help they need, it makes me feel good. Honestly, I feel that if it's in my power to do something easy to help someone, and I don't, then I'm an a-hole. Which why I volunteer at a citizenship event every month to do paperwork for people; it's a couple hours out of my life to help someone out. 
This kind of turned into a sanctimonious rant, so I apologize for that.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

DavidWoolf nice answer. Keep up the good work


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

Fahgetaboutit said:


> Hello David, and thank you for your time.
> As an Uber driver, when I get a request for a pax 15 min away, and 4.5 miles away, and I turn on the passenger app, and it says it would cost me approx $15 dollars to drive to this location, can I charge Uber for this drive time to pick up passenger?


I never thought about that angle before.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury at BD&J in Beverly Hills. I also do some immigration.
> 
> Ask me anything!


How about running for state legislature in CA and propose a law that forces Uber ( in CA ) to compensate Uber drivers for use of their vehicles, a rental fee, or something similar. We are getting cheated out of our auto equity with all these miles, and no compensation for them.


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> I'm not 100% on this, but my guess would be no. Most interactions you have with Uber are governed by the user agreement which is your contract with them and as my contract professor would always say, "just look at the contract". My guess would be it doesn't cover travel time.


But if you use a tracking app you can expense this 4.5 mile 15 min trip to pick up the rider...


----------



## TheRush (Feb 21, 2016)

David, what about the violation of your 2nd amendment right as a driver.
You drive your, car, you are your own boss, and a 10-99 which is a sub-contractor of sorts
So what right do the ride shares have to prevent a driver to legally carry a firearm in or on their persons during their time on the clock with UBER?


----------



## borbes (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello Mr Woolf,

I recently discovered that Uber sometimes does not pay for fares, even when it has complete record of the fare. In particular, I noticed a fare that wasn't showing up, so I contacted support and they said it happens sometimes, and that it would show up on the web site, but not the app, and that I would be paid for it. I was given a complete breakdown of the fare in the support message though. It totaled $12.55. They said that it would show up within 24-48 hours. Well over 48 hours passed, payments processed, and I was, in fact, NOT paid for this fare. I did the math. My initial feeling here is that this should be a HUGE class action case. If this happens one in a 1000 times that's MILLIONS that they are stealing. Am I wrong? What should I do? Thank you.


----------



## borbes (Feb 24, 2017)

I am not a lawyer but I believe that I can answer a couple of questions here correctly.



Oscar Levant said:


> How about running for state legislature in CA and propose a law that forces Uber ( in CA ) to compensate Uber drivers for use of their vehicles, a rental fee, or something similar. We are getting cheated out of our auto equity with all these miles, and no compensation for them.


You are not being cheated out of anything. You agreed to a contract. You agreed to a compensation schedule. You are not forced to drive for Uber. If you don't feel the compensation is sufficient than you shouldn't do business with Uber. That's just good business sense. As long as they are meeting their contractual obligations and not being fraudulent, then it's on you to decide whether or not the compensation is fair. They can offer you 1 penny per mile and if you're stupid enough to take it,



> David, what about the violation of your 2nd amendment right as a driver.
> You drive your, car, you are your own boss, and a 10-99 which is a sub-contractor of sorts
> So what right do the ride shares have to prevent a driver to legally carry a firearm in or on their persons during their time on the clock with UBER


The 2nd amendment does not ensure you the ability to carry a gun any and everywhere that you want to under any and all circumstances. Just as the 1st amendment doesn't mean you can tell a pax to "**** off" and not be deactivated. That's just not how it works. As you said, you are a 'sub-contractor of sorts'. That means that you entered into a legally binding private agreement, and part of that agreement was that you would not carry a firearm. You were not forced to enter that contract. You won't be arrested for legally carrying a gun. But you will be in violation of your contract and Uber has every right to not do business with anymore, as long as they do not violate the contract or do something fraudulent.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> Yes but it's called massive law school debt.


You mean that the "Life Changing Money" that you made driving Uber did not cover law school tuition as well as a house near school, a vacation house in Monterey or Santa Cruz, maid service at both and sumptuous meals?



DavidWoolf said:


> 3) The sheer volume of vomit that comes out of the smallest people will never cease to amaze me


That and the lengths to which people will go to defend ignorance are the TWO things that never will cease to amaze me.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

TheRush said:


> David, what about the violation of your 2nd amendment right as a driver.
> You drive your, car, you are your own boss, and a 10-99 which is a sub-contractor of sorts
> So what right do the ride shares have to prevent a driver to legally carry a firearm in or on their persons during their time on the clock with UBER?


I'm not 100% here but I would say that _generally_ the constitution applies to government action not private action. There are obviously some exceptions to this like procedural due process, but for the most part the way you analyze a constitutional question goes:

Standing (do you have the ability to even bring your cause of action)
State Action (is the target of your cause of action a state actor)
Does the state actor have the power for their action
Was a right violated? (if yes then you go into the analysis for due process, EPC, takings, etc)



borbes said:


> Hello Mr Woolf,
> I recently discovered that Uber sometimes does not pay for fares, even when it has complete record of the fare. In particular, I noticed a fare that wasn't showing up, so I contacted support and they said it happens sometimes, and that it would show up on the web site, but not the app, and that I would be paid for it. I was given a complete breakdown of the fare in the support message though. It totaled $12.55. They said that it would show up within 24-48 hours. Well over 48 hours passed, payments processed, and I was, in fact, NOT paid for this fare. I did the math. My initial feeling here is that this should be a HUGE class action case. If this happens one in a 1000 times that's MILLIONS that they are stealing. Am I wrong? What should I do? Thank you.


Sounds like there could be something there. Obviously I would consult an employment attorney but I remember there being a class action where Starbucks was forced to pay $3m over, among other things, inaccurate wage statements. https://www.law360.com/articles/441069/starbucks-reaches-3m-settlement-in-wage-class-action



Another Uber Driver said:


> You mean that the "Life Changing Money" that you made driving Uber did not cover law school tuition as well as a house near school, a vacation house in Monterey or Santa Cruz, maid service at both and sumptuous meals?
> That and the lengths to which people will go to defend ignorance are the TWO things that never will cease to amaze me.


Well the uber money was enough for the vacation house but I came up a bit short on tuition.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

apologies if this has been addressed, I couldn't find an answer to this by an attorney; ...dashcams recording pax.... must we post a notice? What if video only NO audio?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

I would consult your local state laws. California is what's called a "two party consent state" in terms of recording telephone and in person conversations (with or without sound) which means you need the consent of all parties to a conversation to record it. Check out this site
http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-recording-law


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> I would consult your local state laws. California is what's called a "two party consent state" in terms of recording telephone and in person conversations (with or without sound) which means you need the consent of all parties to a conversation to record it. Check out this site
> http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-recording-law


 yes California, since CA is two party State and video is considered same as audio then I do need a notice, thanks.

hmm maybe in a few years there will be so many dashcams in rideshare that the reasonable expection of privacy is automatically lost in rideshare vehicles. I would think the pax automatically looses privacy expectation when they order a pool trip. Anyway, I will place a few easily seen notices in my car.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> yes California, since CA is two party State and video is considered same as audio then I do need a notice, thanks.
> hmm maybe in a few years there will be so many dashcams in rideshare that the reasonable expection of privacy is automatically lost in rideshare vehicles. I would think the pax automatically looses privacy expectation when they order a pool trip. Anyway, I will place a few easily seen notices in my car.


Yeah, always better to CYA though and not even risk it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> I would consult your local state laws. California is what's called a "two party consent state" in terms of recording telephone and in person conversations (with or without sound) which means you need the consent of all parties to a conversation to record it.


I followed your link and it does not address this question. Does California Law require "active consent"? Is it legal to put up a sign notifying the passenger that he is being recorded and, if the passenger does not voice any objection, use the recording device? Must the driver point out the sign or device to the passenger and ask if it is allright to use it?

Back when the Taxicab Commission here mandated the use of some sort of security device in the cabs, if you chose the camera, you had to put up a sign that notified the passengers that they would be photographed. You did not have to obtain active consent, you did not even have to point out the sign. All that you had to do was have the sign posted "conspicuously" in one of the places in or on the vehicle that the Commission listed.

Consider this, though.

The taxicab rules still state that a driver will not "play any radio, except the one used for communications with his dispatcher, without first obtaining the consent of the passenger". The traditional interpretation of this was that lack of passenger objection was not sufficient. You had to obtain the active consent of the passenger. Of course, it would be obvious to the passenger when he boarded that an AM/FM radio was playing. If he did not like it, he could ask to have it turned OFF. Still, the adjudicators never interpreted it that way. If the driver failed to ask the passenger if it was allright if he listened to the game or music, he was found liable for an infraction. I would think that the obvious sound of an AM-FM radio would be equivalent to a sign.

Then, there is this.

There is a rule that states that if a driver can not change a large bill, he must inform the customer in advance of that. If he fails to do so, he must take the customer somewhere to get the change and can not charge him. If he does inform the customer and the customer says that change will be required, the driver must take the customer somewhere to get the change and can not charge him. If the driver does inform the customer, the customer does not state that the change will be required but presents the large bill at the end, anyhow, the driver can then charge the customer. The regulation states specifically that a sign is sufficient notification.

The last, of course, is just about obviated, as few passengers pay cab drivers here with cash, anyhow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I originally went with American Family and while signing up I told the agent that I was an Uber driver and he told me that wasn't a problem at all, so I signed up and then a few months later I went to buy a new car and was told by the person and then confirmed by my agent that they have absolutely no coverage for me while I'm online but am not heading to a fare or have a fare in my car. Since Uber has no coverage during that period either, I would in affect have no insurance at all. I immediately dropped them. But I feel like I was completely lied to. Thank God I wasn't in an accident during that period. Shouldn't they have had to disclose that to me before I signed up?


IN case of accident,toss phone out window.
" the impact must have dislodged the phone from my car "!
" yessss . . . that's the ticket. . . ."

" How did that Uber sticker get into my glove box !"
" kids,they'll pick up Anything !"



Wardell Curry said:


> What is this, reddit? Ok , how did you manage driving rideshare while being in law school?


Study c.d.'s !
Worked wonders for me in nursing school.
Every moment without a passenger, material is injected into your mind via stereo quadrophonic surround sound !
Absorb the Knowledge !


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Are we allowed to sue passengers or Uber itsself? I haven't read the user agreement and I know that a lot of contracts have arbitration clauses in them. Have we signed away our right to sue?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Hogg said:


> I haven't read the user agreement


Sounds like it is time to read the TOS and find out what you CANT do. 

Please share your findings. Thanks


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Do you take your fee from the insurance proceeds?


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> Do you take your fee from the insurance proceeds?


Yes. Generally the way attorney fees go on a personal injury case is through something called a contingency fee. That is to say the attorney's fee is a percentage of the settlement, contingent on getting a recovery for you.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Can you use uber so they can teach their employees the difference between taking 2 cents and adding $2.00? I often wonder how much money, total, they steal from drivers just in tolls. And then refuse to pay because they think they already did by taking .02. It's literal theft. Btw the total tolls were $4.00 and they insist they have me $4.00


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> ...Can you use uber so they can teach their employees the difference between taking 2 cents and adding $2.00? ...


No. I've come to believe that the "apparent stupidity" is intentional. Uber knows that a percentage of drivers will not persist and Uber profits. 


GrinsNgiggles said:


> ...I often wonder how much money, total, they steal from drivers just in tolls. And then refuse to pay because they think they already did by taking .02. It's literal theft...


Yes! "It's literal theft." How is it possible that a technology company can still "lose" tolls after years? Is it intentional? Why does this same company demand proof that the tolls are paid when they have a full GPS record of every trip? In each case, drivers are robbed of their rightful compensation.  Neither David Woolf or any other attorney has provided details on how these issues may be the basis of a class-action lawsuit.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury at BD&J in Beverly Hills. I also do some immigration.
> 
> Ask me anything!


How big is it?



PepeLePiu said:


> If a driver picks up a teenager and get accused for molesting said kid, Uber said it has a 1 million dollar Liability Insurance, will that cover such act?
> How about if we ask a person that claims to have a Service Animal but who can't answer an allowed query about the animal, if she then refuses to answer said question, can we legally deny service?
> Just two questions, I don't want to overwhelm you with a bungled mess about Uber practices.


What have you been up to?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As a personal injury attorney do you send clients to mris, or doctors appointments, and physical therapy? I am assuming you need to also prove that your client is unable to drive because of their injury or newly diagnosed as standing with assistance or walking with assistance, so how do you arrange transport of these clients? 

As a licensed paramedic with experience of preventing falls or further injury, would it benefit a personal injury to have an uber driver transport these clients on an appointment basis through a lux ride? 

And more importantly for you, can these expenses be packed into a slightly larger settlement for you and your client with documented uber reciepts, my paramedic license with of course some administrative expenses on your end for arranging transport?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Trebor said:


> This guy is such a new attorney, yall are way better off asking a paralegal whats up.


Everyone has to start somewhere!



Maven said:


> HEY GUYS, David acknowledges that his area of expertise is limited to Insurance in California. He cannot be expected to answer other questions outside his area of expertise, except in general terms. Also, Insurance issues vary widely from state-to-state. David cannot be expected to answer insurance questions from other states, except where the laws overlap, which he cannot always be expected to know.
> 
> First, I want to say THANK YOU DAVID for being brave enough to even try to help us. It should be obvious there is a lot of pent up anger and frustration here. I include myself. Some of it will be inappropriately directed at you.  Please be understanding and continue your good works.
> 
> ...


Plus, Uber/lyft place all fees on us for tax purposes. I imagine a million drivers don't file taxes because they don't make that much before they quit, so Uber/lyft win win. File your taxes people, and put that money back on Uber/lyft as income.

Most importantly, do you tip your Uber drivers now?


----------



## steveophoto (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello,
I was hoping that you could read the new florida legislation and give us an interpretation of what it means for us here in Florida regarding insurance. Do we have to disclose that we are ride sharing? Will uber and lyft now have to provide more coverage or is this on the back of the driver? Will we now have to have a commercial policy? Thank you.


----------



## DavidWoolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> How big is it?


Our firm has 12 attorneys and around 70 employees



Kodyhead said:


> As a personal injury attorney do you send clients to mris, or doctors appointments, and physical therapy? I am assuming you need to also prove that your client is unable to drive because of their injury or newly diagnosed as standing with assistance or walking with assistance, so how do you arrange transport of these clients?
> 
> As a licensed paramedic with experience of preventing falls or further injury, would it benefit a personal injury to have an uber driver transport these clients on an appointment basis through a lux ride?
> 
> And more importantly for you, can these expenses be packed into a slightly larger settlement for you and your client with documented uber reciepts, my paramedic license with of course some administrative expenses on your end for arranging transport?


So this is a good question. A good portion of our client are without working cars post accident (for obvious reasons) and all of them are injured which makes it difficult to get around. Our firm used to various car services to assist clients with getting around but now we have a corporate Uber account which ends up being waaay cheaper and far more convenient. 
For clients who are catastrophically injured, we assist them and their families with everything from ambulances through medical helicopters. It really all depends on what their doctors are recommending.



melusine3 said:


> Most importantly, do you tip your Uber drivers now?


Honestly I do most of the time unless they're rude or being unreasonably difficult or I don't have cash on me. I pretty much always tip when I use Lyft because they have it right there when I get out of the car to add it.


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

Can Uber legally super cede my constitutional rights to bare arms? After all I am driving to strange places to pick up strangers. I know if I worked at McDonald's that they have a policy about firearms being on they're property, but I'm in " my" property (my car) when driving for Uber.


----------



## Nick kukunis (Apr 27, 2017)

What is with union??


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Tippy711 said:


> Can Uber legally super cede my constitutional rights to bare arms? After all I am driving to strange places to pick up strangers. I know if I worked at McDonald's that they have a policy about firearms being on they're property, but I'm in " my" property (my car) when driving for Uber.


(Speaking as a non-lawyer)

Yes, but only because you agreed to be bound by a contract that includes a prohibition against carrying a gun in your car while working for Uber/Lyft. You agree (implicitly) every time you log into the driver-application, including any changes recently made.

The 2nd amendment guarantees that you are not forced to agree to the contract and you may have a gun in your car while NOT bound by a contract (Uber/Lyft driver-applications are offline).

The consequences of getting caught breaking the contract, are NOT criminal or even civil, unless you threaten someone with the gun. The worst that can happen is getting temporarily or permanently deactivated for breaking the contract.


----------



## Texasdriver2017 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi David,

I'm Rhonda....I was wondering what I have to do to set up payment. It's aggravating that you can't call the company. You have to search for everything on line. They sent me some info. before about what you need to do to get set up but I do not see it now.

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Convicted of a crime and doing ridesharing because you cannot get a better job? Here's one possible solution. You probably already know that society at large treats those with criminal convictions as 2nd class citizens ever after.  The primary example is permanently stripping the right to vote, which is why there is little chance that politicians will care about the issues of convicted felons. Of course, the difficulty, almost impossibility, of getting a good job has a more significant impact on day to day life.

There should be a "reasonable" limit. Turns out, there is, but you need to be proactive. One solution that is available in many states is expunging or vacating a criminal record. It is an intentionally difficult process, but more likely to succeed if:

Conviction was for a "less severe" offense.
Longer time with a "clean" record.
The rules and procedures vary from state-to-state. Start by finding out what part of your state's government oversees the process and how to apply. Although an attorney is usually not required, I suggest having one review any application before submission. You can get free advice for low-income people with legal problems in most states. Lookup "statewide legal services <your state name>". If you do not qualify for "low income services" then YouTube has many videos from law firms for most states. Good luck.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury at BD&J in Beverly Hills. I also do some immigration.
> 
> Ask me anything!


How we be sure you are really a lawyer?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> How we be sure you are really a lawyer?


Yeah, what he said.  Say something lawyerish, or is it legalish? Post a pix or your bar-card or a selfie with Justice Scalia, or somebody somewhat more life-like. If all else fails consider suing Coffeekeepsmedriving for slander  or something. Maybe there's a law against girl-tooth-avatars instead of coffee-something when your handle is Coffeekeepsmedriving.


----------



## Uberantman (Sep 23, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> How we be sure you are really a lawyer?


*Answer*: Do your own due diligence and look him up.

http://members.calbar.ca.gov/fal/Member/Detail/306958


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> How we be sure you are really a lawyer?


For an indepth search and verification of a state licensed attorney please send a self addressed stamped envelope along with a money order for $25 to; 
SEAL Team V
c/o UP.net Forum

Please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberantman said:


> ... http://members.calbar.ca.gov/fal/Member/Detail/306958


Such a boring entry. Should add some personal details like favorite color, number, music, web site (uberpeople of course). 
Be far more interesting with a few spicy entries under Disciplinary or Administrative. 
And the flag-waving picture looks like David is running running for city council. Should be holding a bible in one hand or maybe kissing a baby, too. 
Maybe a different flag would have more impact ...


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi David,
Lyft caps the tips on rides in California (I don't know about other states) at 2 times the fare value or $50; whatever is smaller. Is this legal to control tips?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SFTraffic said:


> Hi David,
> Lyft caps the tips on rides in California (I don't know about other states) at 2 times the fare value or $50; whatever is smaller. Is this legal to control tips?


They also cap the fare at $500 in my market and do not tell you, notify you in anyway and let you keep driving too. I never maxed out on Uber but I heard it shuts off at 4 hours automatically.


----------



## gpj911 (Feb 6, 2017)

On Saturday April 30th I pick up my first rider around 7pm and drove them to their destination I then drove back to the area I was in and waited for my next call. I got my next call around 8:45 and drove them to their destination. After I dropped them off within a few minutes my app went off line I tried to go back on line but the app kept saying my account needed attention so I check my support messages and I had a message that said someone reported that my driving seemed impaired during a recent trip and Uber prohibits the use of alcohol or drugs so they put a hold on my account for up to 48 hours while they investigated the claim. I emailed them that this is a bogus false claim and a rider is looking for a free ride as it’s surging past the average rate due to the amount of calls. I get a response that they take this matter seriously and we will get back to me. Uber kept me account suspended until May 1st around 6am when I got a support message that I was able to drive again. I emailed them back and question who it was that reported it but they won’t give me any details. To me this was an act of defamation of character. I have onboard forward and backward video in my vehicle and have the footage of both rides as I only did two rides before I got deactivated and it shows me driving in my lane. I even went back to my location to speak to an officer on this matter to see if they would give me an drug/alcohol test but they wouldn’t help me out I also have the video footage of my vehicle parked behind the officer car and me approaching the officer vehicle to I can speak to him. I also have both of the ride trip ticket numbers for both rides. What was done to me cost me two days of making money and I would like to know if I have any sort of a case that I can pursue on. Thank you for your time in this matter


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Question(s) #1: What has happened in the large liability cases where the driver was at fault and there are, let's say, $2 million plus damages? Has Uber ever lost at trial or appeal on the issue of their liability?

Question #2: If a driver has excess liability exposure (like substantial equity in a house, etc.), would their own insurance be liable and add to the pool of settlement? 

Question #3: Have you ever seen Uber sue a driver for recovery of the damages it has to pay out of pocket?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

gpj911 said:


> On Saturday April 30th I pick up my first rider around 7pm and drove them to their destination I then drove back to the area I was in and waited for my next call. I got my next call around 8:45 and drove them to their destination. After I dropped them off within a few minutes my app went off line I tried to go back on line but the app kept saying my account needed attention so I check my support messages and I had a message that said someone reported that my driving seemed impaired during a recent trip and Uber prohibits the use of alcohol or drugs so they put a hold on my account for up to 48 hours while they investigated the claim. I emailed them that this is a bogus false claim and a rider is looking for a free ride as it's surging past the average rate due to the amount of calls. I get a response that they take this matter seriously and we will get back to me. Uber kept me account suspended until May 1st around 6am when I got a support message that I was able to drive again. I emailed them back and question who it was that reported it but they won't give me any details. To me this was an act of defamation of character. I have onboard forward and backward video in my vehicle and have the footage of both rides as I only did two rides before I got deactivated and it shows me driving in my lane. I even went back to my location to speak to an officer on this matter to see if they would give me an drug/alcohol test but they wouldn't help me out I also have the video footage of my vehicle parked behind the officer car and me approaching the officer vehicle to I can speak to him. I also have both of the ride trip ticket numbers for both rides. What was done to me cost me two days of making money and I would like to know if I have any sort of a case that I can pursue on. Thank you for your time in this matter


Since I'm not an attorney, I cannot advice you on possible legal action. My personal feeling is whenever possible, find alternatives to legal action that is often long, expensive, and often ineffective. If a similar situation happens in the future, I can suggest ways to get it resolved in your favor much faster, possibly under 24 hours. Hopefully, you'll find it useful to read
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-best-to-handle-deactivation.157994/


----------



## OscarG (Apr 7, 2017)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury at BD&J in Beverly Hills. I also do some immigration.
> 
> Ask me anything!


Hi David, congrats and good luck!
I was issued summons by TLC of NYC at JFK airport trying to pick and undercover taxi compliance officer where i am not authorized to pick. They actually issued me one ticket for $1500 and one for my wife as the owner of the car for another $1500. I didnt even go to the tlcoath hearing as i didnt take tlc of nyc very seriouy being an NJ driver. I have no interest in obtaining an nyc tlc license and now nyc department of finance is chasing me with letters to collect money. Can they have any leverage on my NJ driving license in the future or even my wife's whose only info they have is what was on the car registration. Pretty much nothing. Could this possibly effect our credit if they dont have our ssn?
Thank you


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

OscarG said:


> I was issued summons an undercover taxi compliance officer where i am not authorized to pick. They actually issued me one ticket for $1500 and one for my wife as the owner of the car for another $1500. Could this possibly effect our credit if they dont have our ssn?
> Thank you


Trust me, they have your SS#. I'm sure it's on your driver's license application that you filled out years ago and now it's in the state shared computer data. You said they're sending letters to your home, next will be a summons then a warrant. I'm sure your state shares info just like all the rest. Ignoring it won't make it magically disappear.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

OscarG said:


> ...I was issued summons by TLC of NYC at JFK airport trying to pick and undercover taxi compliance officer where i am not authorized to pick. They actually issued me one ticket for $1500 and one for my wife as the owner of the car for another $1500. I didnt even go to the tlcoath hearing as i didnt take tlc of nyc very seriouy being an NJ driver. I have no interest in obtaining an nyc tlc license and now nyc department of finance is chasing me with letters to collect money. Can they have any leverage on my NJ driving license in the future or even my wife's whose only info they have is what was on the car registration. Pretty much nothing. Could this possibly effect our credit if they dont have our ssn?


Even without the troubles you've had, everyone should check the status of both their license and their registration yearly. Just for fun (obscure reasons), DMV/MVC may choose to suspend either one *without notification*. You are still responsible if caught driving with a suspended license, even if unknowingly. Every state has a way to check your current status. In NJ, search for 

MyMVC
MVC online services
MVC driver history abstract
driving records in new jersey


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

can't wait for the likes of the CA DMV to take over our health care with single payer system, finally we will get an improvement. You just gotta love the way these DMVs operate.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

How much is the price of rice in china???

Lolz


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

Would it be illegal for Uber to set up as a subsidiary their own insurance company?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lord Moyne said:


> Would it be illegal for Uber to set up as a subsidiary their own insurance company?


Self-insurance is legal in the USA. It is a common practice among large corporations, especially for health insurance. Currently, Uber drivers are insured by contract with Raiser, an Uber subsidiary, which in turn works with the James River Insurance Company.


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

I'm wondering if I have a fraud case against Uber. I live in Somerset County near Johnstown but signed up for Pittsburgh instead because I thought the new driver bonus would be higher there. I signed up using the code from the referrer Amro (which I got from uber.com) which was for a bonus or signup guarantee of $500, $700, or $1,000, for something like 100 rides completed, don't remember exactly because I was considering signing up for Lyft which was offering something like a $500 bonus. So I went to the Pittsburgh greenlight hub yesterday and asked them exactly what my bonus/guarantee requirement was, they said they could not access that information there! I contacted Uber directly and stated "I forgot my code that I used and forgot the bonus that I will get after completing the required number of trips please let me know what bonus to expect got referral code online from uber"
Here's the reply I received:

_Thanks for letting us know, [my real name].

I have reviewed your account and I can see that you have already a referrer, Amro, listed in your account.

Furthermore, I'm sorry to say that we are not currently offering referral payments for new partners in your city.

So, you are under a driver referral program and the current referral amount as per your city for a new driver is $0.

We really appreciate you joining the Uber platform, and remember that referral reward amount differs between cities! You can still earn additional money by referring your friends from the*  Invites tab* of your partner dashboard or in the Uber Driver app.

I hope this helps answer your question._

Nowhere during my signup process or approval process did I receive any notification that the bonus I expected would not be paid for being a Pittsburgh driver until I got the above message. I have completed 14 trips so far but am going on a temporary strike until I can get advice as to what is the best course of action I should take.

[EDIT] I thought the rep may have misunderstood me so I asked for a clarification by writing "When I signed up to drive I was promised a bonus after completing 100 trips myself. Does this mean my bonus will be $0 after I drive 100 trips?"

Here's te response
_
Hi [my name],

Thanks for reaching back out to us about this. I'm really sorry to say, but there is not currently a referral reward for new Partners in your city.

I know this isn't the answer you were looking for. However, you can still earn additional money by referring your friends from the Invites tab of your partner dashboard or in the Uber Driver app. Referral reward amounts differ from city to city.

I hope this helps answer your question, and I'm very sorry that I wasn't able to provide a better solution for you. 
_
Would I have a better case against Uber if I actually complete 100 trips first? If sued, perhaps Uber will say the rep gave wrong information and claim that they would have given me the bonus if I did indeed complete the 100 trips.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

In California both uber/lyft are using cpuc to regulate rideshare. Recently both got favorable rulings on car pooling, and complied with new rules on rear windshield trade dress.

Cpuc has broad authority over tcps and transportation including workers comp, fraud, competitiveness etc. Could cpuc be way for drivers in California to address issues like low rates as public transport impact issue? 

One arguement could be uber subsidy is undermining trasportation grid and creating unsafe working conditions for drivers and public.

Cpuc could be petioned to hold hearing and rule.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

Jagent said:


> David, in your opinion, is there any standing for a lawsuit over Uber's upfront pricing scheme? They are charging passengers for the longest possible route, then sending drivers on a shorter route and paying drivers based on that route.
> 
> Uber advertises charging per mile and per minute. Drivers get a waybill with a price much lower than the passenger actually paid. In some cases, Uber is actually taking up to 45% of the fare, when drivers are told that Uber gets 25%.


I think what has to happen is that a lawyer needs to decide to take the case on behalf of riders who claim Uber says they are being charged up front pricing based on their city's rates, which are clearly posted and yet way less than the up front price is, even including adding the booking fee. For example, I had a $30 fare today from midtown to The Woodlands. When I go to the fare estimator or to the city page as a rider looking for my estimate, I am given a range of $37-48 for the same fare distance, although the calculated fare is always going to be $30 based on Uber X rates in Houston. $7-$18 surcharge for up front pricing is substantial. That's a lot more than "peace of mind" to know my fare up front. The address-to-address drive is almost entirely a straight shot yo 45 with very little room for variation.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

DavidWoolf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is David Woolf and I'm an attorney licensed in California. I drove for uber/lyft in law school and now I do personal injury at BD&J in Beverly Hills. I also do some immigration.
> 
> Ask me anything!


How would one request the rider/pax information (Name, Address, Phone etc) to take to court for damage to my vehicle - I have requested this from Uber and they refuse. Am I better served going to local media outlets (TV, Social Media, etc) and putting Uber on blast?


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

This is mainly a question about Lyft, though Uber does it as well, but they seem more legally aware? Is making drivers wait 5m in areas that they know require double parking against the law? They are putting everyone at risk by not making it possible for drivers to circle around the block and look for a place to pull over (the Lyft app starts if you move). Lyft is forcing drivers to break the law, if the driver wants to continue to drive for Lyft (low ratings, cancellations). The app could easily require passengers be ready and in a legal pick up area when they request an inner city ride. 

Everyone knows it is dangerous to wait 5m double parked, we know its illegal, yet nothing is done about it. My main complaint is that Lyft gives us no other option with their timer. Uber allows me to select a no show at anytime...


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

Also, is it too late to get on this class action suit? Or could there be another one?

http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/19/technology/uber-settles-driver-lawsuit/


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Seems like the attorney left the building early...


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Seems like the attorney left the building early...


Happens everytime a specialist posts an "ask me anything" thread. They get bombarded, respond to a couple and ultimately disappear forever. Maybe Uber is _eliminating_ people with too much knowledge? There was a former Uber CSR on one of the threads a couple years ago that also vanished.


----------

